# Eminem Tockets On A Group Buy :p



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/13)

So From what I've seen most of you are rock bunnies - but with that being said if anyone is buying tickets for Eminem please include Gizmo and I if you get to the front of the queue we will consider anyone else too if we do!!!


----------

